# Looking For Studio Space



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm looking to rent commercial/industrial/office space in the richmond hill/aurora/markham area. my budget is approximately $1000/month or more, if warranted. business would operate ONLY evenings and weekends, NOT during business hours.

any suggestions, advice or opportunities, please contact me at:

[email protected]

thanks!

-david


----------

